# A tribute from an artist to Game of Thrones (Dry brush technique - Oil painting)



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

I have been a biggest fan of Game of thrones since 2014. Why since 2014, because that was the year of my breakup. February, 2014 was the last day I heard from my ex. I did fine the following month, and the month after that was when the reality started sinking in. Just like everyone else it was a very difficult phase for me. It was hard for me to come out of it and unleash my bitterness and that was when I was introduced to Game of Thrones. I watched all the episodes of all the seasons back to back. Why I got addicted to it, well I would like attribute a 30% of it to the intention of serials. Any serial be it, it sucks you inside and plays with your mind. Game of Thrones is more of a historical style cum mythological serial where we were introduced to a different set of morals and an entirely new tradition of law. Well, who wouldn’t be addicted to such a series.

Just like everyone else, the unexpected deaths of all the glorious characters always bothered me. Red wedding was one of those where the pregnant queen, Talisa (beautifully played by Oona Chaplin, the granddaughter of Charlie Chaplin) the wife of Rob stark, was brutally murdered. When she was stabbed on her stomach with a knife and when the blood came pouring out, my heart was bleeding too. I have been a weeper since my childhood and any kind of violence would crush me. This has been a series with extreme violence since the start. That was an episode which suffocated me profusely.

*After about 12 years of pencil portrait drawing practice I have come up with an easy technique to draw face from photo and from real life, which you will find in my course – **Realistic face drawing*

After all the years of being a hardcore fan of GOT, I thought let me try my luck with GOT. Last year in the month of October,2017 I decided to paint all the characters of Game of Thrones. It started as a fun thing and it turned out to be a project beyond the limits of my physical capacity. I wanted to paint all the characters, video record the process of painting and share the spirit of GOT with all our GOT family members. Of course, I wanted to become famous too. I am an artist and every creative person craves for attention, I am no different. I wanted to couple my talent along with the sentiment of GOT and gain recognition among our GOT family. Trust me it started as a painting project, a practice exercise for me and by the end of 40th work I realized a tremendous difference in my work when compared to my works before the project. This exercise boosted my level of confidence immensely and I do not know how but since then I have never had complaints from my customers. I mean to say all the commissioned single and family portraits came out really well after the project. During the exercise of GOT, I learnt how to capture the features of my characters (without losing the shape of the character) along with the mood that they were in and the expressions that they were known for.

After the project, I was able to see a significant increase in my followers count on the social networking sites. I received a few requests on classes. Since after the project I was confident about face drawing, I wanted to create video tutorial on whatever I have learnt from the 50-character-portrait exercise. It took me about 4 months, January till April, 2018 to create the video tutorial. I had to shoot the process of portrait painting myself, edit the video, frame the syllabus, record a few demos, describe the process of painting in the demos and add subtitles. Since I knew video editing myself, it was all pretty easy for me to couple my domain knowledge with the process of making video. Now the video tutorial is available on this link. If you like my style of portrait painting, please follow the link to the video tutorial where you will find the topics that I have covered. If you think that the topics could help you become a better artist, go for it.

This is my tribute to the die-hard fans of GOT worldwide. I am displaying few of my works for your perusal.

*Hodor*










When he said hold the door, when his love for the kid Arya overshadowed his thoughts for himself, and when he became all sacrificial and was ready to give his life for the sake of the kid, yes I couldn’t control my tears like you guys couldn’t!

*Ygritte*










When the naughty beauty said, we should have never left the cave….. Yes my heart bled..

*Tyrion Lannister*










When his heart was broken by his father, when his girlfriend was set by his father who himself was sleeping with her, when he was considered a good for nothing son by his father I know you all were hurt deeply from the heart as I was hurting.

*Greyworm








*

How can we ignore the mellow untold love between the passerby couples… They may have been introduced as supportive roles, but their characters were strengthened as the story progressed.

*Jorah Mormont








*

He always reminds me of the unrequited painful love he had/has for Khaleesi.

*Missandei








*

One of the trivial characters, which was later proved to be non-trivial, which reminds us of positivity, trust and loyalty. Each time I looked at her I wonder, how beautiful she was.

*Ned Stark








*

A very loyal, true and trusting hand of the king. We know how the world values loyalty! We know the price we may have to incur for being smart.

*Samuel Tully








*

The director of Game of Thrones always challenges us by manipulating us into liking the characters that don’t fit the physical attributes of a hero, indirectly hitting us hard with the fact that physical attributes have nothing to do with being a hero.

*Olenna Martell








*

The beauty of Game of Thrones is how all the trivial characters play such important roles and attribute to such interesting turn of events. You all know what I am talking about. We may be very speculative about this character, we may not know what really happened at the purple wedding. Our suspicion may have no grounds but we all have the same doubt isn’t it ?

*Oberyn Martell








*

He volunteered himself to fight on behalf of our favorite fellow Tyrion Lannister. After Oberyn Martell was crushed to death by the Hound, my brother said something that hit me very hard. He said that the actions of a person is more important the intention of a person. Oberyn paid a huge price for being a little careless around in the field. He may have had high moral values and pure intentions but his wrong actions paved way to his death.


----------



## JayVRpaintings (Jan 8, 2022)

I love game of thrones this is amazing work


----------



## atticusstryker (Dec 25, 2021)

Valar morghulis! Nice work


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

JayVRpaintings said:


> I love game of thrones this is amazing work


Thank you <3


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

atticusstryker said:


> Valar morghulis! Nice work


Valar morghulis! Thank you <3


----------



## Gordan P. Junior (12 mo ago)

Amazing artworks.


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

Gordan P. Junior said:


> Amazing artworks.





Gordan P. Junior said:


> Amazing artworks.


Thank you <3


----------

